# no spark



## jimbo921 (Jan 23, 2011)

hello i have an older ariens 2+2 with a 9.5 my problem is no spark if anyone help


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

jimbo921 said:


> hello i have an older ariens 2+2 with a 9.5 my problem is no spark if anyone help


We/us/me/I are going to need a little more info, sorta/kinda/likaa/, what model, what engine and model, type and spec. Sorry to be rude but I don't know how long a rope is. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## GoatDriver (Jan 23, 2011)

Does it have a 5 HP Tecumseh and if you can get the model number off of the engine it would help more than the one from the blower itself that you posted earlier. Get us some more info and then we can help you better.


----------



## jimbo921 (Jan 23, 2011)

there are no other numbers on motor i dont know what kind of motor it is does it matter what generates the spark on any small eng


----------



## GoatDriver (Jan 23, 2011)

I am not at all familiar with the model that you have but, in general all small engines have the model/serial number located on the cooling shroud...either on a tag/sticker or stamped into the shroud itself or _sometimes_ on a tag attached to the crankcase. 

Some general things for you to check with the info you have provided...


Have you removed the ignition coil/module and cleaned it and the magnets on the fly wheel need to be cleaned also?

If the above has been done is the air-gap set correctly? 
 
New spark plug?

Damaged or dry rotted plug wire?

If equipped with points and condensor...those need to be replaced if not already done?

Loose, rusty, bad connection on the ground wire?

If equipped with a safety switch...be sure to check all the connections and make sure they getting good contact?

Keep us posted as to what you find...:wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## jimbo921 (Jan 23, 2011)

thank you for the ideas nothing has been tried yet but will be this week end thank you again


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

If your engine has electric start,you may have to remove the switch box on top of the shroud by the spark plug to see the engine model numbers underneath it.Once you have the model numbers,more detailed help can be provided along with an engine manual to help with your repairs.


----------



## nnyparts.com (Dec 28, 2009)

My first thought is the key switch on? Some came with the metal key switch for on and off position while others came with the plastic insert styles. If that's OK, then move onto the coil and spark plug wire. Do you have a tester? We sell the ones that are shaped like spark plugs and show the spark. Using the old plug really won't give you a positive result.

If nothing....sometimes just taking the coil off and using emery or light sand paper to clean up the area on the flywheel and coil contacts will do the trick. If its older yet you maybe looking at points and condensers.

Eric
www.nnyparts.com


----------

